# Word for the day  terse



## Josiah (May 5, 2015)

terse
[turs] 

adjective, terser, tersest.

1. neatly or effectively concise; brief and pithy, as language.

2. abruptly concise; curt; brusque.

"I hadn't thought about it," was her terse reply before hanging up.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 7, 2015)

I'll never forget this one.  The first long paper I had to write for a class, the teacher called me in his office and, 
assuming I knew what it meant, his only comment was that it was a bit terse.:eewwk: Rushed to the dictionary afterward
 to look it up---not so bad after all.  Whew!


----------



## Josiah (May 7, 2015)

Nice story, Nancy.


----------

